# Update on rex-june 22



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

not good. 
medicine did nothing.liver level went up more than 200 points. 
he's peeing every 15 minutes and while walking. in the crate. 
vet lowered his prednisone, for the second time, to 5 mg.he faxed the blood work to the internist to see if there is anything else to be done. today rex was confused. also part of liver failure.
very sad.
very sad.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this . . . obviously hoping the meds would have improved things.

It's such a heart-wrenching feeling to see our dogs deteriorate; and you have done everything possible. Give Rex an extra hug for us.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I know you were hoping for better news. Maybe the other vet will have some suggestions. Hang in there and much hugs for Rex (and you as well).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

terrible news, bett....terrible.

i am sad, too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God, I am so, so, sorry Bett. I don't know, when you find this happening to your pup and you try and try with every fibre in your body to will him to get better and nothing works. Your heart just breaks. My heart is breaking with you. You are living all of our worst nightmares right now. ((hugs)).


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry. I was hoping you'd get better news too. This is just so unfair. Give Rex a big hug from all of us and please know that we care and are sending your boy healing, loving vibes.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If your dog has liver issues than they should not be on Prednisone. Prednisone gets converted by the liver into prednisolon but when the liver is failing this can't happen. However you can get Prednisolon instead. It is just as effective but it doesnt require the liver to break it down. I have a friend who's dog suffered liver damage through Chemo and they just placed their dog on Prednisolon because the Prednisone was no longer working.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> If your dog has liver issues than they should not be on Prednisone. Prednisone gets converted by the liver into prednisolon but when the liver is failing this can't happen. However you can get Prednisolon instead. It is just as effective but it doesnt require the liver to break it down. I have a friend who's dog suffered liver damage through Chemo and they just placed their dog on Prednisolon because the Prednisone was no longer working.


the internist is well aware of what prednisone (prednisolon) does to the liver and i was warned that the level alp would rise because of it, temporarily. because they were unable to do the guided biopsy, she is treating him for inflammation, infection and whatever else can be treated. the pred was a temporary medication and he was on prednisolon which essentially does the same thing.

i used prenisone but should have said prednisolon-my vet uses the words interchangeably so.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, i was scared to open this thread and I was so hoping it would be better news. I am thinking about you and Rex. I am so sorry.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i so wish i had better news.
he's eating, and losing weight.
his liver is giving out but until he is in pain, or "not there", we continue loving him, feeding him and playing with him.
this afternoon i call the diamond insurance company, again.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So sorry that you are going through this. My thoughts are with you, and hope that you have the strength to continue your battle...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

my vet spoke to the internist yesterday. keep him on the pred but remove all antibiotics. she wasn't upset at the results (i guess my vet was tho) and retest in 2-3 weeks.
we will keep doing what we're doing and pray.
it's the best i can do now.
thanks for all the concern and i will surely update you.


----------

